# Guidance needed concerning yeast



## hooligan8403 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok I brewed a belgian white ale about two weeks ago when the weather was warmer and pitched the yeast at about 70 and the first two days of fermentation looked good. Then the weather changed. Nothing but cold and rain for the last two weeks. Well I wrapped my fermentor in some blnakets thinking this might keep the brew warm enough but I dont think it did. Temp on the ale pail was sitting between 58 and 60 probbly this whole time. Since I hadnt seen any fermentation in the air lock I went to take a sample reading and it was still pretty high wih not much fermentation having occured and there was what Im assuming was yeast colonies on the top. Are my yeast dead or should me heating the fermentor up reactivate the yeast?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Hooligan,

I can't answer your question but know someone who can.  My son is in school to become a brew master and has done extensive studies on yeasts.  I will forward your question to him and reply when he does.

Sound good?

Bill


----------



## alelover (Feb 16, 2013)

You need to bring the temp up to around 70. Rouse up the yeast by stirring the beer a little. Not vigorously. You don't want to oxidize it. It should be fine. I would rack it to a secondary also. This gets it going again too. What yeast did you use? Some Belgian yeasts like a warmer fermentation.


----------



## chef willie (Feb 16, 2013)

Been a while since I've brewed but I think you'll be fine. You had initial fermentation which pushed the air off the brew, good thing, so it should just sit there till it warms up enuf naturally to start percolating again. Be patient and just watch it. Heating it could kill off the yeast...they are sensitive to that. As the weather warms up it should just start on its own and finish. I do remember if it was to warm while brewing an ale the brew could get skunky....so I think your temp range will be OK as soon as it starts again.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 16, 2013)

Safbrew t-58 was the yeast I used. Thnks for the help guys. Went ahead and got it up to 72 using an electric heater and gently roused it. Was hoping it was done as I have a porter waiting to be brewed. I need another primary.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hooligan,

Here is my son's answer:

"Tell him to move it to a warmer area. The yeast on top is not a big deal it happens with all ales. When it warms up to about 65-70 it should be fine"

Bill


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 16, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Hooligan,
> 
> Here is my son's answer:
> 
> ...


Thanks PG. thats definatly good news. now hopefully this will be done soon or my brew shop gets more ale pails in so i can get a secondary fermentor.


----------



## alelover (Feb 17, 2013)

Did you make a starter?


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 17, 2013)

alelover said:


> Did you make a starter?


No just pitched the yeast into the wort when it was around 70.


----------



## bdawg (Feb 23, 2013)

Has this fermentation perked back up?


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 24, 2013)

BDawg said:


> Has this fermentation perked back up?


Seems like it has. Thinking of racking it to a secondry today or this week.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok went to rack to a secondary and took a gravity reading just to see where I was at and it looks like Im good to go. Glad I didnt lose this batch.


----------

